

The Web Ahead Episode 100: Designing the Web with Jeffrey Zeldman - jensimmons
http://thewebahead.net/100

======
jensimmons
Jeffrey Zeldman chats with Jen Simmons about privacy, big data, and the need
for designers to pay close attention to ethical questions.

